# Clyde is sick



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just can't imagine what you are going through right now with your boy, Clyde. I will keep my fingers crossed that you still have many good days ahead with him and that this is just a fluke <3


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So hope you have more quality time. Don't beat yourself up about not getting to the park.... as long as he is with you that's all he wants. Praying for you both.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers and goods thought for Clyde. I hope it is just an off day for him and nothing more :crossfing


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying for you and your beautiful boy, I am so very sorry you are going through this. Keeping everything crossed that he is just having a bad day. Comforting hugs coming across the pond xx


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

As Betty said what is most important to Clyde is being with you....good thoughts being sent your way.


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just want to erase this whole year, very bad year. I was so hoping he would make Christmas, DH will be home, he hasn't seen him since last Christmas....he never got to say goodbye to Bonnie.

The vet said cerenia, as soon as I gave it he took a drink and vomited again. Going to get him in for a cerenia injection, maybe that will help.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I am sorry Clyde is feeling sick. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is just a temporary set-back and he will feel much better soon. 
Please give your Clyde a big hug from me, our seniors are just so special.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry dear. 
Please, no guilt for anything. You are a wonderful mommy. We can only do what we can do and just look at Clydes cart and all....
I hope this is just a little temporary bump and not foreshadowing of the end.
I will pray and wish you both the very best


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending prayers for you and Clyde. Hopefully the injection will help him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry Clyde is not feeling well. I also hope that he is just having a bad day. You have been through so much in the past couple of months -- far too much. Don't worry that Clyde did not get out much the past week or two, taking him out in cold damp weather would not have been a good thing to do for him or for yourself. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Clyde. I will also light a candle for both of you.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Sending positive vibes for Clyde that he's just having an off day.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers out for you and Clyde that he feels better and that this is just a temporary set-back


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hoping the injection helps Clyde.
And don't ever feel guilty about not taking him out because of the weather.
He's with you and that's all that matters to him.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde is back home and resting comfortably, praying that tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Please add my prayers to yours and everyone else's. He's been so strong, hopefully the injection will help. As long as he has you, he's happy. You're the best mom he could have!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

The rest will do him good and try to get a little rest yourself -- I know easier said than done. I will be thinking about you two and praying he rallies.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Just remember, they don't understand what is going on, if they feel bad, they don't know why, it isn't your fault you have been sick,and the weather has been bad, they just want you,and your love.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My heart is just aching for you, you know I so totally understand where you are right now. All I can do is send hugs, good thoughts, and many, many prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying so hard for you and your boy !!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

No guilt. Love leaves no room for that. I hope you get this Christmas with him.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Clyde is sick. I too hope that it is just an 'off' day for him and he will bounce back. I really hope you get to spend Christmas with your beautiful little boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending you prayers and lots of love. I'm sorry you've been ill too.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

thinking of you and Clyde....I hope he' ll bounce back up


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thinking of Clyde and hoping he rallies. Please don't feel guilty - expend all your emotional energy loving Clyde.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying for Clyde and you.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry to read Clyde is having an off day. I'm hoping it's just that - one off day and hoping he'll feel better tomorrow. What a worry for you. ((HUGS to you and Clyde))


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope Clyde starts feeling better and you have more time together. Please take care of yourself. You need to feel better, too. Don't worry about not getting to the park. I'm sure Clyde is happy just being with you.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm here too, please no guilt, you are doing all you can do.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Clyde is not doing well. Sending hugs to you and everyone in your family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for you and Clyde...praying for a better day tomorrow. Hugs!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Sending healing warm fuzzies to wonderful Clyde and his Mom.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending prayers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

thinking of you and clyde… please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh sweet sweet boy, I am so sorry and will pray for you two! Not yet buddy, not yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Praying for you and Clyde.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

cyber hugs to you & Clyde


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sending prayers for Clyde and hoping he will feel better tomorrow. I truly hope you have Christmas with your sweet boy.


----------



## walter1956 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hope this was just a off day. Be strong, take it day by day. Praying for the two of you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Clyde.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying with whole my heart for sweet Clyde to feel better and you too.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

GoldenMum said:


> I am a mess, typing through tears, I am petrified. Clyde just vomited, the vet said that he would start vomiting near the end. I am feeling so guilty, I haven't gotten him out to the park in two weeks.


As others have told you, you of all people should never feel guilty for how Clyde lived his life! But feeling grief in anticipation of what is to come is inevitable...even if you are not going to lose him today or tomorrow.

I loved what goldensrbest said (as I often do). She wrote:

"Just remember, they don't understand what is going on, if they feel bad, they don't know why, it isn't your fault you have been sick, and the weather has been bad, they just want you, and your love." 

Clyde will feel comforted as long as he is with you. When he is with you, he knows he is loved and safe. He doesn't know he is sick. That is a blessing.

I will continue to pray for him and for you along with all your other friends in this thread. You and Clyde are loved.

Hugs,
NewfieMom
__________________


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hugs & prayers going out to you & Clyde. You'll be taking him out in his cart any day now (hopefully the weather will cooperate).


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping that tomorrow is a better day for your sweet Clyde.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh no!! I hope Clyde feels better and was just having a bad day. I just posted on his other thread to say hi because I was thinking about you guys. Then I find this thread saying Clyde is sick. Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am just now seeing this and am so sorry. It isn't fair that you're going thru this with Clyde after losing Bonnie. On my way to light a candle for your boy.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hang in there Clyde! Prayers from Atlanta...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hoping this morning finds Clyde feeling better. Healing thoughts for him and comforting ones for you. Hang in there, Clyde, hang in there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Clyde has been sick and you too. 

I hope Clyde is feeling better this morning, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your boy. 

He is one very lucky to boy to have such a wonderful loving mom. 

Take care of yourself so you can be there for him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Checking in and hoping Clyde is doing better this morning....


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Just seeing this now. Sending positive thoughts to both you and Clyde. 

A beautiful series of candles are burning for you both 
Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

As always, I am overwhelmed with out poring of love from all of you. When Clyde and I returned from the vet, he settled, and pretty much slept all evening. He only had some ice chips the rest of the day/night. I took him out, and he slept well again last night. I cannot tell you how many times I checked to make sure he was still breathing. He woke in good spirits, I gave him a small amount of ground turkey and white rice. If he keeps that down, I will give him some more at noon. Praying that today is a better day. I am hoping I can get him out this afternoon, but I still have a fever, going through a box of tissues daily.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*



GoldenMum said:


> As always, I am overwhelmed with out poring of love from all of you. When Clyde and I returned from the vet, he settled, and pretty much slept all evening. He only had some ice chips the rest of the day/night. I took him out, and he slept well again last night. I cannot tell you how many times I checked to make sure he was still breathing. He woke in good spirits, I gave him a small amount of ground turkey and white rice. If he keeps that down, I will give him some more at noon. Praying that today is a better day. I am hoping I can get him out this afternoon, but I still have a fever, going through a box of tissues daily.


Dawn

Praying for Clyde and you. So sorry I haven't been stopping by daily, my sister, Ronnie, was in from New Jersey for 9 days, so we've been bumming!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope you're enjoying your time with your sister!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying that Clyde manages to keep his food down, sending positive thoughts across to you x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Clyde is improving, hope he continues to do well. 

Take care of yourself, I hope you're feeling better very soon. 

My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope Clyde continues to eat and I hope you feel better too!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad Clyde had a good night and took some food this morning. I'd take it slow, maybe just a little car ride to get him out of the house. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry - I missed your posts yesterday. I am so relieved to hear Clyde is doing better this morning. I am sending all my positive thoughts - and extra hugs - to you and Clyde. What a hard time it's been . I hope he continues to feel better.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just seeing this now.
I'm glad to see that Clyde is doing a little better this morning.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping you feel better soon. I'm so glad Clyde is doing better and pray he keeps his food down for you.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying Clyde has a good day today.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Clyde ate, him having a appetite is a great news. Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## johnharley (Dec 13, 2013)

My heart and prays go out to you and Clyde. Having just gone through this with my Brandy I know how hard it is. The main thing is no matter what happens we are their for them as they have been for us. Clyde looks so much like my Bandy. I pray this is just a little bump in the road for Clyde.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

If you do get feeling better and get out please give us a picture of the sweet boy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for Clyde. I hope he feels better soon. So hard when they don't feel good. Hugs to you and Clyde.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad Clyde is doing better and hope you are feeling better soon, too.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is a bright new day Clyde. Enjoy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Come on Clyde, rally! You can do it. Feel better both of you.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Prayers for Clyde and you. Hugs.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I gave Clyde a second small meal, and then we headed out to the park. Took a very short stroll, and headed back home for meds and a nap! Clyde seems to be recovering much quicker than I am:doh:!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope Clyde enjoyed his ride!
You need to take it easy as well


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

im glad he is bouncing back quickly!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good to hear Clyde is feeling better and got to go for a ride. Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending so many good thoughts your way. Glad to hear Clyde is feeling better!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

That's our boy Clyde. Maybe he realized he needed to get better to take care of you! You two still need to take it easy.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

So pleased to see Clyde out and about. But do take care of yourself, Clyde needs you healthy and so do we.


Pete & Woody


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear Clyde is feeling better! xx


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

So glad to hear that Clyde is feeling better....hope you get better soon too.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

He is such a beautiful boy!!! I just wanted to see this picture again. What a love dog!

NewfieMom


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Your update made my day! I'm so pulling for Clyde and wish I was there to give his nose a big kiss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Clyde is feeeling better!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

When they get sick it's such a roller coaster ride. Just keep remembering when you're at the top and things are good to put your arms up and yell "Woo Hoo!!!" 

Sending super positive vibes for both of you


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So very happy to read that Clyde has improved!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see Clyde is feeling better!! Now I hope you get better soon also!! Glad you went to the park together...helps to make you both happy!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

dborgers said:


> When they get sick it's such a roller coaster ride. Just keep remembering when you're at the top and things are good to put your arms up and yell "Woo Hoo!!!"
> 
> Sending super positive vibes for both of you


You are correct Danny, now if I can just find my voice........it is totally gone from the flu!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum, are you feeling any better yet?

Hope Clyde continues to do well and I really hope you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

No voice yet, but a bit better every day..........I need to delay Christmas for a week! It has been a long time since I've gotten the flu this badly!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> No voice yet, but a bit better every day..........I need to delay Christmas for a week! It has been a long time since I've gotten the flu this badly!


I'm really sorry to hear this, I know you're doing everything all by yourself too. 

Family coming in for the Holidays?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dawn*

Dawn

Praying you have a voice for Christmas!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

DH and DS who are in China will arrive last Christmas night. My other boys will be home. It will be a nice quiet Christmas. Then we head to DC on the 28th for the extended family event. Trying to do as much online as I can!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Christmas is really about being together and sometimes we try to do too much and honestly if you miss something, probably the only one who will know is you. I wish I were closer to you because I would be there in a heartbeat to help with anything I could. Take care of yourself and hug Clyde for me.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you, this forum is a wonderful place because of caring folks like you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear your family will be home for the Holidays, I know you'll enjoy every minute of having everyone home together. 


Wish I was closer too, I'd be more than happy to do whatever I could to help you also.

Merry Christmas to you and your family, wishing you all the Best in the New
Year!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

To you and yours also Sandy, I hope your son will be home too! Merry Christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you-he's coming in Sat. for a few days.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying you get well soon and Clyde keeps improving everyday.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Clyde, and hope that you have a lovely family Christmas!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Stopping by to check in and say hello to you and Clyde. Kisses and cuddles for Clyde; hugs for you. I hope everything goes into neutral for you until your husband and son come home.

Sending prayers.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde has bounced right back, he doesn't know why Mom is cutting the walks short!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Great news! Have a wonderful Christmas. I'm sure you will sufficiently spoil Clyde. He deserves as much spoiling as you can possibly give him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:kiss:


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awe! Haha.... that face and that look is priceless!


GoldenMum said:


> Clyde has bounced right back, he doesn't know why Mom is cutting the walks short!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

GoldenMum said:


> Clyde has bounced right back, he doesn't know why Mom is cutting the walks short!


That deserves a big WOO HOO!! Now, we just have to get his mom feeling better


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wonderful news! Just love seeing your boy enjoying his ride! Hope you're over the flu real soon!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

So glad clyde feels better 
Hope u do the same


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yahooey! He sure does look like he's enjoying his ride


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh Dawn I've been working such crazy hours I don't know how I missed this! I am so sorry both you and Clyde have been sick, and so very glad you are both bouncing back.

Life certainly is a roller coaster - hope it is smoother for you now for a good long time!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Clyde has bounced right back, he doesn't know why Mom is cutting the walks short!


Such fabulous news! Thank you for making my day!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A big AROOOOO from me! (My way of telling Clyde "Way to go!") I hope you BOTH continue to feel better every day


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What good news that Clyde is feeling so much better. Hopefully you start to feel better too


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So happy to hear that Clyde is feeling better, and it's a joy to see his beautiful smiley face on his rides out 
He's such a special boy!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Love his grinning face on his ride; it was perhaps shorter but gosh it was good and he does not mind the shorter ones.. Time to take care of yourself as well as you take care of him. Hope you recover fully for the time your family gets there. Feel better soon.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I'm in love with Clyde. He's got the sweetest face. If I had a magic wand, I'd wave it in the air and make him young and fit again so you could have many years together.

It makes me want to go and adopt a dear old fart from the Shelter. Maybe I will, next year


----------



## johnharley (Dec 13, 2013)

So glad to hear Clyde is doing better. Call me biased but they are such amazing friends those expressive eyes get me every time. Keep on the mend Clyde


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clyde*

So glad that Clyde is feeling better!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Adding another big cheer to this thread! Way to go, Clyde! Keep it up!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Clyde, you are SO gorgeous, keep eating well sweet boy. Merry Christmas to you all! X


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Pudden said:


> I think I'm in love with Clyde. He's got the sweetest face. If I had a magic wand, I'd wave it in the air and make him young and fit again so you could have many years together.
> 
> It makes me want to go and adopt a dear old fart from the Shelter. Maybe I will, next year


Claudia, you always make me laugh! Just make sure it's a sweet dear old Fart!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you and Clyde today, hoping today is a good day.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad Clyde is doing well  I love how their teeth catch their flews up like that sometimes..


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I stopped by to see if there was any more news on Clyde. Maybe I will check the other thread and see if he has been on a ride. Weather here in Connecticut has been unseasonably warm, but the past couple of days have also been a little wet. Griffin comes in looking as if he has taken a mud bath (snow melting and all), then bats me with his huge, muddy paws.

*NewfieMom*


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just stopping by to say hi, hope that you and Clyde are well. Wishing you, your family and beautiful goldens a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you Clyde and your wonderful Mom


----------

